# Hunting Partner Needed!!!



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi, My real name is Dick Chenney and I'm looking for someone to go quail hunting with this coming weekend. I last guy I went hunting with can't make it this weekend, I think he came down with the measels. Don't worry if you don't have a hunting stamp, there not needed where I hunt.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey the least you could do before you start trying to be Mr. Comedian is at least spell his name correctly. He is our Vice President.

The whole thing shouldn't have happened obviously but can't you just treat it like a normal accident and realize that both parties involved probably feel very bad about this?

As far as not having the correct stamp I have no comment.

Quality of your post = uke:

This message is brought to you by a fellow Republican.


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

He had a heart attack today from a pellet going in his heart... poor guy...


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

yah you should be more worried about hopefully gun stricter restrictions dont happend.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

amen


----------



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

Guys, lighten up a bit. It's just a joke (maybe a bad at that), but if it would have been Clinton that this happen to, you all would be laughing.

I'm a Republican also. Guest what, were all human.

PS. At least our VP likes hunting and isn't an anti!!!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Dog Slayer,

I didn't mean anything personal by my message, so don't take it that way. It may look like I did by how I wrote it. I am just sick of the media taking every dang story to new heights. You are right, at least he likes hunting and isn't an anti. Kind of like the ads where they showed John Kerry goose hunting or whatever they were and he looked out of place and uncomfortable. Maybe I am too overprotective of Bush and his cabinet! 8)


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Wow,

A little atempt at humor sure can provoke alot of negative energy here.

How did his post turn political anyway? I will bet he would have written the same post had it been Al Gore. We all remember when Al took up hunting right before presidential elections to gain favor with sportsman, right? That was just for votes and had he won he would happily have followed a stricter gun control agenda and proven himself a hipocrit(sp?)

I dont think Dick Cheney(sp?) will suddenly "see the light" and start pushing stricter gun laws. It was just a bad accident that happened to somebody in the limelight and now its all blown out of proportion.

Maybe the joke was in questionable taste(honestly, I got a chuckle from it)but I also think the reaction to it was a little harsh.

Take it for what is was, A joke. If you liked it, fine. If not theres no reason to insult anybody over it, especially if it wasnt directed at you personally.

Jaybic


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Oops,

Fallguy, you are right it was John Kerry and not Al Gore. Sorry about that. I am also a staunch Bush supporter and hate to see the same thing in the media. If it was Joe Average no one would have ever heard about it.

Jaybic


----------



## jakester (Apr 13, 2004)

I agree with Jaybic and think the response was way too harsh. Has
this become a Republicans only political forum?? Show a 
little restraint and quit being so touchy.

Respectfully

Jakester


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Jakester,

I respect your post. Hopefully Dogslayer understands my last post and what I meant. Hopefully the man injured is OK, especially after the heart attack thing. And I hope that Cheney does not lose a friend over this and has the support to keep doing his job. Hunting accidents are unfortunate but preventable. Yeah the whole not having the correct stamp for hunting that's not a good deal who knows what they were thinking on that one.


----------



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey guys, glad to see everyone realizes I was just trying to have a little fun. Good luck hunting these few weeks of the season!!! It's almost time to switch gears to spring geese.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Ok dogslayer,

Heres the deal! Now that we have supported you and there is peace and harmony in the forum again, You have to take all of us, Fallguy included, to the magic fox ditch where for every fox you shoot, two take its place. You do not get to carry a gun because apparently when you shoot, everything in the county falls over dead. Oh, and you must do all the calling.

LOLOLOLOLOLOL :beer:

jaybic


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

Agreed... i live in hutch too...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey I am up for that if you want a conservative around. That is amazing about those fox. How fun was that?


----------



## kenny b (Jan 26, 2006)

I wonder what would have happened if the tables were turned and the lawyer guy would have shot the VP? Do you think he would have gotten off with a warning ticket?


----------



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

kenny b, that's an interesting tought. I think if you accidently shoot the VP of USA you would probably get the book thrown at you.

Fall Guy, I have been hunting predators for 12 years and 4 fox in 30 minutes has to top all other predator hunting experiences thus far. That's going to be a tough one to top. He11, there's manying weeks I don't kill four dogs.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

ReKooH said:


> He had a heart attack today from a pellet going in his heart... poor guy...


Not in but near i think.


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

Ohhhh.... i Knew he had a heart attack i thought it went into his heart i could be wrong


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I think its pretty bad that so many people laugh about this incident and crack jokes. It's a hunting accident and there is nothing funny about that. Granted its the Vice President but that shouldn't matter. I just don't see the humor in the situation.


----------



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry to those that I offended with this post.


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

lighten up...dick shot his hunting partner...how can you not laugh?


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Good thing is wasnt Vice President Dan Quail(oops, Quayle) that shot the guy. He would never hear the end of it!

P.s. If you are laughing right now, stop it. This not a joke. Or is it?

Jaybic


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

haha...


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Not funny....I have sense of humor but not when someone gets hurt bad


----------

